# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  O Meu 1º Aquario

## Eduardo Morais

Aqui vai o setup do meu aquario e algumas fotos. Como é o 1º de água salgada que monto espero que me ajudem no que estiver a fazer incorrectamente, pois só tenho experiência em agua doce.

Setup
Aquario de 200L
Filtro Fluval 404
Powerhead 802 + 201
Escumador Prizm Red Sea
Aquecedor (não sei a potência)
Rocha
1 Dascyllus melanurus 
2 Amphiprion ocellaris

----------


## Eduardo Morais

Peço desculpa mas as fotos vão ter de ficar para mais tarde, pois topu aqui com uns problemazinhos... :yb620:

----------


## Eduardo Morais

Ora , então cá vão as fotos, como ainda está muito pobrezinho pois só tem duas semana pus um poster de fundo para lhe dar um bocadito mais de cor.


1ª semana - só com rocha

na 2ªa semana pus este menino

3ª semana, intorduzi mais dois habitantes, as 1ªs horas não foram fácies...

...mas no dia seguinte já viviam em familia.

----------


## Jorge Martins

Oi Edu,

Com 3 semanas já com peixes, não achas que é cedo demais eu também fiz algo semelhante e tive maus resultados, morreram todos para meu pesar omeu conselho é para ires com calma, eu sei que não é fácil.
Quais os parâmetros da água?

----------


## Eduardo Morais

Pois, não sei se é cedo demais, foram as instruçoes que me deram na loja. O equipamento todo foi um amigo meu que tinha parado e ofereceu-me. Entretanto como não sabia se me faltava alguma coisa fui a uma loja que há cá em coimbra. As indicações que me deram foi, montar tudo, pôr a areia, sal etc, etc. esperar uma semana para pôr o 1º peixe, e ir pondo mais peixes de semana a semana. Agora se estou a fazer bem ou mal não sei. è que por cá as opiniões dos vendedores são muito diferentes e nunca sabemos em quem nos fiar, como este apresentou a versão mais bararta para por tudo a funcionar resolvi exprimentar. Em relação a valores ainda não fiz testes pq me disseram que só deveria fazê-los lá para a 4ª semana.

----------


## Jorge Martins

> Pois, não sei se é cedo demais, foram as instruçoes que me deram na loja. O equipamento todo foi um amigo meu que tinha parado e ofereceu-me. Entretanto como não sabia se me faltava alguma coisa fui a uma loja que há cá em coimbra. As indicações que me deram foi, montar tudo, pôr a areia, sal etc, etc. esperar uma semana para pôr o 1º peixe, e ir pondo mais peixes de semana a semana. Agora se estou a fazer bem ou mal não sei. è que por cá as opiniões dos vendedores são muito diferentes e nunca sabemos em quem nos fiar, como este apresentou a versão mais bararta para por tudo a funcionar resolvi exprimentar. Em relação a valores ainda não fiz testes pq me disseram que só deveria fazê-los lá para a 4ª semana.


Edu, 

Lê bastante aqui no forum e vais ver que esse não é concerteza o melhor caminho, pra que todos possam ajudar devias explicar melhor o teu set up,por exemplo quantos quilos de rocha se é viva ou morta, iluminação etc... sabes que infelizmente alguns lojistas só querem é vender os bons têm gosto pelos salgados e esses não irão dar esse tipo de conselhos.

Um dos moderadores do forum é de Coimbra penso que poderás entrar em contacro com ele e concerteza poderão trocar impressões enquanto bebem umas cervejolas, infelizmente agora já não me posso juntar a vocês uma vez que estudei em Coimbra mas já acabei o curso à alguns anos, na minha modesta opinião se continuares a adicionar peixes eles vão morrer para tua infelicidae não só pelos peixes mas também pelos :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:  , a mim custou-me 150€ em vivos, já agora tens equipas de limpeza?

Isto é só a minha opinião mas cada "maluco" sua sentença.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Ui..ui...esses conselhos...
Onde eles disseram semanas, deviam ter dito meses e, mesmo assim...

Edu, vamos por partes:

1. Peixes nos primeiros 2-3 meses de montagem é desaconselhável; no primeiro mês é...proibido. 
O ciclo do azoto (por esta ordem, amónia-nitritos-nitratos-azoto) demora cerca de um mês a completar-se (salvo erro, 27 dias)
Por ordem decrescente de perigo, a amónia, os nitritos e os nitratos são tóxicos para os peixes, causando - todos eles, mas dependendo das concentrações - a respectiva morte;

Um vez que os peixes já lá estão...vai monitorizando estes parâmetros com medições constantes e fazendo trocas de água.

Mas não compres mais nenhum.

2. Quanto à tua montagem

Diria que é típica de um aquário de água doce, mas não de um de água salgada.
Quando muito, analisando mais em detalhe alguns aspectos, pode ser ajustável a um aquário só de peixes. Mas terá que ser radicalmente alterada se quiseres ter corais.


Talvez seja melhor começares por analisar as FAQ  deste forum ou alguns dos set up´s de aquários dos membros, para depois poderes ter dúvidas que podes colocar aqui.

*Importante*: mede os parâmetros da água. Especialmente amónia, nitritos e nitratos e depois diz como estão.

----------


## João Magano

> Em relação a valores ainda não fiz testes pq me disseram que só deveria fazê-los lá para a 4ª semana.


Com esta concordo, porque até lá a instabilidade é tanta e alguns valores, nomeadamente de amónia e nitritos, são tão elevados que é um desperdifico de €uros e energia tentar controlar.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Mas já lá moram 3 peixes...

----------


## João Magano

Pois, eu concordo é com a afirmação, e partindo do mesmo principio nunca deveriam ter sido colocados vivos no aquario tão cedo. Se não ha condições para testes muito menos para alojar peixes.

Agora, depois do mal feito  :yb665:  ... é testar e principalmente estar preparado para muitas tpa's, porque os valores não baixam facilmente até que "por milagre" a coisa estabiliza  :SbClown:  .

----------


## Eduardo Morais

Então cá vai o setup completo do aqua.

Aqua de 200L
Filtro Fluval 404
Powerhead 802 + 201
Escumador Prizm Red Sea
Climatização - termostato Jager 200w - 300L a 400L
Iliminação - 2X aquastar F25W/30/174-tb 10000K
Areia -15 kgs de areia de coral
Rocha - RM +- 4kg
1 Dascyllus melanurus 
2 Amphiprion ocellaris
2 caranguejos ermitas

Cronologia

27/9 - Areia + agua + anti-cloro- sera aquatan
28/9 - sal
1/10 - sera ammovec
5/10 - RM + Lights on
6/10 - introduçao do Dascyllus melanurus
8/10 - introduçao dos Amphiprion ocellaris e ermitas

----------


## João M Monteiro

E os testes ?

----------


## Eduardo Morais

Pois, os teste são outra dúvida, não sei que fazer, de PH está tudo ok, agora não sei que mais testes deva fazer, porque passei em várias lojas e quizeram-me logo vender uma tonelada de testes. Até uma lâmpada UV para ligar na tubagem do filtro que custa cerca de 200 me tentaram vender.
Que me aconselham??

Cumps,

----------


## João M Monteiro

> *Importante*: mede os parâmetros da água. Especialmente amónia, nitritos e nitratos e depois diz como estão.


Eduardo,

É só questão de (re)ler os posts anteriores

----------


## Eduardo Morais

Sim isso já vi mas a questão é , há alguma marca que recomendem ou qualquer uma serve?

----------


## João M Monteiro

Salifert, Tropic Marin, JBL, Hagen

----------


## Micael Alves

olá tudo bem ?

bem.... eu a ti arranjava um aqua "emprestádo" ...um colega....alguem que tenha condições para ter esses peixes até teres condições para os teres.

com essa quantidade de rocha não vais a lado nenhum e então se é rocha morta vai ser muito dificil deverias ter pelo menos 30 kilos a dar por baixo....

deves tirar a tampa superior do aqua para o aqua respirar "melhor"

que iluminação é que tens??   

são apenas opniões......

----------


## Paulo Sousa

Olà
Eu posso me repetir mas o que eu te conselho é lêr,lêr,lêr.
Quando compreenderes alguma coisa e tiveres duvidas vêns fazer perguntas.

Eu não sou nenhum exemplo mas tenho o meu aqua a 5 meses e por enquanto só tenho equipa de limpeza e uns corais.

A unica coisa a fazer é começares de novo.
Metes 30 a 40 kgs de rocha viva,tiras a tampa,deixas o aquario 3 ,4 meses sem nada( a não ser equipa de limpesa) quando os perametros tiverem bons.

Conforme o que queres meter mudas a lampâda,o escumador.

Esse filtro ou o tiras ou têns que o limpar 1 ou 2 vêses por semana e metes carvão dentro.

E como digo sempre lê,lê,lê,lê e paciência,paciência.

Porquê não perguntas-te essas coisas antes de montares o aquario?
E mete bombas de circulação mais fortes.
Mas claro  é tudo só opinião minha.
Coragem e boa continuação.

----------


## Eduardo Morais

Boas, 
Em relação á rocha, não é para ficar so com aquela quantidade, tem é de se ir pondo aos poucos, e de momento não tenho ninguém com condiçoes para  ter os peixes, pois tb não conheço niguém por cá que tenha um aqua salgado, daí ter feito asneiras, pois eu perguntei o que deveria fazer, mas pelos vistos não perguntei no local certo.
Em relação á tampa só está na fotografia porque por acaso lá estava kd tirei as fotos , pois o normal é estar sem ela.
Em relação à circulação estou á espera de mais uma powerhead 802, para substituir a 201

Entretanto ontem fiz os 1ºs testes e os resultados foram os seguintes:

Nitratos:

em 20ml -> 20mg/l

Nitritos
3,3 mg/l

Amonia
0,5 mg/l


Cumps,

----------


## João M Monteiro

Ui, meu Deus....

Como está a respiração dos peixes ? Muito ofegante ?

Prepara água à mesma salinidade e temperatura e faz uma mudança de 50% da água que tens no aquário. Rapidamente.

E lê isto, quanto antes, se ainda não leste: http://www.reefforum.net/faq.php?s=&...l&titlesonly=0

----------


## Eduardo Morais

EM relação á agua já comecei a preparar ontem , espero poder fazer a substituição o mais rápido possivel...

----------


## Paulo Sousa

> Boas, 
> Em relação á rocha, não é para ficar so com aquela quantidade, tem é de se ir pondo aos poucos, e de momento não tenho ninguém com condiçoes para  ter os peixes, pois tb não conheço niguém por cá que tenha um aqua salgado, daí ter feito asneiras, pois eu perguntei o que deveria fazer, mas pelos vistos não perguntei no local certo.
> Em relação á tampa só está na fotografia porque por acaso lá estava kd tirei as fotos , pois o normal é estar sem ela.
> Em relação à circulação estou á espera de mais uma powerhead 802, para substituir a 201
> 
> Entretanto ontem fiz os 1ºs testes e os resultados foram os seguintes:
> 
> Nitratos:
> 
> ...


Olà
Eu não te critiquei nem nada simplesmente te (demos) dei concelhos.
Espero que compreendes.

As rochas a meu vêr a melhor coisa a fazer é de as meteres todas de uma só vês.

Quem te disse de as meteres ãos poucos.

Cada vês que meteres as rochas recomeças o ciclo do aquario de novo a não sêr que sejam rochas jà tratadas.

E para fazeres a troca da àgua basta tratares a àgua durante 24 horas.

E mais uma vês te digo antes de fazeres alguma coisa lê,lê nos livros neste site perfeito.
De todas as maneiras mesmo se fazeres  perguntas  aqui ão pessoal em dez cada um tem a sua opinião.

Eu o que faço é tenho os livros todos que è preciso e vejo primeiro nos livros.
Depois pergunto aqui no forum e as respostas que tiverem mais perto do que diz no livro tiro a minha ideia e vou melhorala a minha maneira.
Mas claro é só a minha opinião e não sou nenhum exemplo.

Mas o que faço mais é lêr os livros dos especialistas (Julian Sprung,Knop,Borneman,L shimeck, etc...etc...)
Serà que não podes levar os peixes ão teu vendedor?

----------


## Eduardo Morais

Boas, 
Paulo Sousa, não considerei o que voçês me estão a dizer como criticas, mas sim como uma grande ajuda, pois como já disse sou mesmo novato no que toca a aquarios de agua salgada, e agradeço muito sinceramente as vossas opiniões, pois a ajuda cá por Coimbra de algumas lojas é mesmo exclusivamente para nos esvaziar a carteira. Ainda ontem o João Monteiro disse quais os teste que deveria fazer de imediato, quando cheguei á loja para os comprar já me estavam a tentar vender mais uma brutalidade de tralha.
Pelo que já me aprecebi em ralação a algumas lojas é que, 1º é tudo uma grande facilidade e que não é necessario praticamente nada basta os peixinhos ,passado uns dias já é necessário comprar meia loja.

Cumps,

----------


## Eduardo Morais

Boas.
Depois de me ter dedicado à leitura, coisa que não é normal da minha parte (deve ser mal dos informáticos  :Whistle:  ) e de correr este fórum de tras para a frente, cheguei a uma conclusão: não levem a mal mas estou cada vêz mais baralhado sobre o equipamento, ainda não consegui perceber se o material que tenho chega, se deva adquirir mais alguma coisa para já ou mais tarde. Se me puderem ajudar agradecia. É que com esta confusão toda de montar o aquário e de ter seguido o conselho de alguns vendedores e ter dado asneira a vontade que dá é de desistir, mas como tb sou bastante teimoso, teimo em continuar  :SbSourire:  , portanto se não for muito incómodo aceita-se ajuda.

Cumps a todos,

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Oi Edu
em primeirpo lugar o que tens de fazer é tpa`s de modo a baixar esses niveis para parametros que os peixes tolerem.
Já tas a adicionar kalk?
todas as duvidas que te aparecerem posta na boa, que havemos de te ajudar.
se precisares de algo, tou a tua disposiçao pra te ajudar no que puder
abraço
paulo

----------


## Eduardo Morais

Oi, 
Tpa's já comecei ontem, em relação ao kalk nunca adicionei, pois tb sinceramente pouco ouvi falar sobre isso , só agora é que fiz uma pesquisa pelo fórum e já via informação sobre o kalk. Para o comprar basta dirigir-me a uma loja e pedir por Kalkwasser ou tem algum nome por que seja mais conhecido??? depois para adicionar tb pode ser á mao ou tem de se usar com algum aparelho especifico?
entretanto queria fazer mais uma pergunta,
O meu pai tem um furo em casa dele, a água que de lá é retirada é muito rica em calcario será que pode ser aproveitada para os aquarios de agua salgada???

Cumps a todos e mais uma vêz obrigado pela ajuda.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas




> Filtro Fluval 404


Podes vende-lo ou utiliza-lo para colocar carvão activo ou resinas anti fosfatos (sem qualquer tipo de filtração mecanica - Esponjas, ceramicas, bioball´s, lã de vidro etc.).
Eu no teu lugar para realizar dinheiro vendia-o  :Smile:  mas isto depende das necessidades de cada um.




> Powerhead 802 + 201


Podes aproveitar a 802 para o aquario e deixar a outra para ajudar com as mudanças de água por exemplo. Precisas de mais 4500 L/H em circulação, ou seja podes comprar uma Wave Marea 4400 L/H por exemplo ou 2 Powerheads de 2000 L/H cada.





> Escumador Prizm Red Sea


Podes mantêr este escumador para os próximos tempos, num aquario com 200 litros ele dá conta do recado.





> Climatização - termostato Jager 200w - 300L a 400L


Tambem é suficiente




> Iliminação - 2X aquastar F25W/30/174-tb 10000K


A tampa vais ter que retira-la,depois vendes ou guardas  :Smile:  como queiras. De qualquer modo não servem para um aquario de recife.
Existem muitas calhas para esse aquario, podes optar por calhas Powercompacts, calhas T5, ou uma combinação de HQI´s com t5.
A opção mais económica costumam ser as PC´s, no entanto já se arranjam calhas t5 a preços muito bons.




> Areia -15 kgs de areia de coral


A areia é fina ou grossa ?





> Rocha - RM +- 4kg


A rocha é morta ?? Eu colocaria no minimo 25 kg de Rocha Viva e 15 kg de rocha Morta natural (Reef branches, reef plates e outros 2 tipos). 




> 1 Dascyllus melanurus 
> 2 Amphiprion ocellaris
> 2 caranguejos ermitas
> 
> Cronologia
> 
> 27/9 - Areia + agua + anti-cloro- sera aquatan
> 28/9 - sal
> 1/10 - sera ammovec
> ...


Quanto a este ponto como já foi dito foste muito mal aconselhado. Com a informação acessivel a todos, acredito que este tipo de aconselhamento só engana o cliente uma vez, e como há quem prefira enganar e fazer muito dinheiro numa compra em vez de aconselhar como deve ser e ganhar um cliente..

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Boas.
> Depois de me ter dedicado à leitura, coisa que não é normal da minha parte (deve ser mal dos informáticos  ) e de correr este fórum de tras para a frente, cheguei a uma conclusão: não levem a mal mas estou cada vêz mais baralhado sobre o equipamento, ainda não consegui perceber se o material que tenho chega, se deva adquirir mais alguma coisa para já ou mais tarde. Se me puderem ajudar agradecia. É que com esta confusão toda de montar o aquário e de ter seguido o conselho de alguns vendedores e ter dado asneira a vontade que dá é de desistir, mas como tb sou bastante teimoso, teimo em continuar  , portanto se não for muito incómodo aceita-se ajuda.
> 
> Cumps a todos,


boas Eduardo,há uma coisa que ainda não percebi,a tua ideia a medio/longo prazo é teres ai um pequeno aqua de recife,ou apenas desejas um pequeno comunitario mais virado para peixes??é que dá-me a sensação que tu proprio ainda não sabes bem e assim tanbem se torna dificil o ppl mais expriente(que não é o meu caso,atenção) aconselhar.
que me corrijam se estiver enganado,mas se pretendes no futuro ter ai um aqua de recife,acho que éra melhor tentares devolver os peixes e começar isso tudo de novo e desta vez com mais calma para não haver erros. :SbOk3:  
por ex. eu a ultima vez que tive agua salgada foi á mais de 10 anos e apesar de não ser um aqua de recife e sim comunitario(foto do mesmo no topico-sem sump??......éra modesto mas os peixes era muito raro morrer algum),lembro-me perfeitamente que demorei prai dois meses até introduzir o 1º peixe e mesmo assim foram duas Mollies pretas que usei para testar a reação da quimica da agua á subita carga biologica.
acredita que eu sei o aborrecido que é estar quase dois meses a ólhar para um aquario vazio que só tinha rocha viva,quando via algum bichito da rocha ficava todo contente. :SbSourire:  
lembra-te sempre que a paciencia em aquarofilia,compensa sempre no futuro.
um abraço de alguem que como tu tanbem está a começar(mais propriamente recomeçar).

----------


## Paulo Sousa

> boas Eduardo,há uma coisa que ainda não percebi,a tua ideia a medio/longo prazo é teres ai um pequeno aqua de recife,ou apenas desejas um pequeno comunitario mais virado para peixes??é que dá-me a sensação que tu proprio ainda não sabes bem e assim tanbem se torna dificil o ppl mais expriente(que não é o meu caso,atenção) aconselhar.
> que me corrijam se estiver enganado,mas se pretendes no futuro ter ai um aqua de recife,acho que éra melhor tentares devolver os peixes e começar isso tudo de novo e desta vez com mais calma para não haver erros. 
> por ex. eu a ultima vez que tive agua salgada foi á mais de 10 anos e apesar de não ser um aqua de recife e sim comunitario(foto do mesmo no topico-sem sump??......éra modesto mas os peixes era muito raro morrer algum),lembro-me perfeitamente que demorei prai dois meses até introduzir o 1º peixe e mesmo assim foram duas Mollies pretas que usei para testar a reação da quimica da agua á subita carga biologica.
> acredita que eu sei o aborrecido que é estar quase dois meses a ólhar para um aquario vazio que só tinha rocha viva,quando via algum bichito da rocha ficava todo contente. 
> lembra-te sempre que a paciencia em aquarofilia,compensa sempre no futuro.
> um abraço de alguem que como tu tanbem está a começar(mais propriamente recomeçar).




Não hà mais a nada a dizer.
E como tu dizes a paciência é a melhor maneira de evitar problemas mais tarde.

Eu também sei o que é estar(eu estou a 4 meses e só tenho a equipa de limpesa e corais) sem peixes e as vesitas cada vês  que vêm a casa a perguntar, mas quando metes os peixes?
Mas quanto mais esperas melhor é.

Agora é como dis o Luis carrilho  se quiseres no futuro têr corais SPS e têr um aquario em condiçoes a melhor coisa a fazer também a meu vêr é começar tudo de novo.

Se começas jà d'inicio com problemas mais tarde vais pagar por isso.

Quem me dera a mim têr tido estes conselhos a 10,11 anos atràs quando comecei.
Também paguei mais tarde pêlas asneiras  que fiz na altura.
Aproveita agora que ainda não é muito tarde.
Mais tarde vai sêr pior.

Mas claro é tudo opinião só minha
Coragem e boa continuação.

----------


## Eduardo Morais

> boas Eduardo,há uma coisa que ainda não percebi,a tua ideia a medio/longo prazo é teres ai um pequeno aqua de recife,ou apenas desejas um pequeno comunitario mais virado para peixes??é que dá-me a sensação que tu proprio ainda não sabes bem e assim tanbem se torna dificil o ppl mais expriente(que não é o meu caso,atenção) aconselhar.
> que me corrijam se estiver enganado,mas se pretendes no futuro ter ai um aqua de recife,acho que éra melhor tentares devolver os peixes e começar isso tudo de novo e desta vez com mais calma para não haver erros. 
> por ex. eu a ultima vez que tive agua salgada foi á mais de 10 anos e apesar de não ser um aqua de recife e sim comunitario(foto do mesmo no topico-sem sump??......éra modesto mas os peixes era muito raro morrer algum),lembro-me perfeitamente que demorei prai dois meses até introduzir o 1º peixe e mesmo assim foram duas Mollies pretas que usei para testar a reação da quimica da agua á subita carga biologica.
> acredita que eu sei o aborrecido que é estar quase dois meses a ólhar para um aquario vazio que só tinha rocha viva,quando via algum bichito da rocha ficava todo contente. 
> lembra-te sempre que a paciencia em aquarofilia,compensa sempre no futuro.
> um abraço de alguem que como tu tanbem está a começar(mais propriamente recomeçar).


Boas,
Aí está 1ª duvida, realmente o que eu gostava de fazer éra mesmo um aqua de recife, mas não sei se é o mais aconselhado para este tamanho de aquario e para o equipamento que possuo. como já disse noutro post este aquario foi-me dado por um amigo meu que o adquiriu com o objectivo de fazer uma aqua de recife ( e foi assim que ele foi vendido a cerca de 2000) depois de ter o ter montado foi a outras lojas e como ouviu tanta opiniao diferente (uns diziam que dava como estava, outros tentavam vender mais tralha) acabou por desistir. Então resolvi tentar a minha sorte mas parece que tb estou em maré de azar, principalmente para a carteira, pois já tou farto de gastar  e os resultados são o que todos estão a ver.

Cumps,

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

> ... este aquario foi-me dado por um amigo meu que o adquiriu com o objectivo de fazer uma aqua de recife ( e foi assim que ele *foi vendido a cerca de 2000)* ...
> Cumps,



 :EEK!:  2000????!!!! Acho que o teu amigo pode pedir uma Indemnização, isso foi um "roubo".


Nuno

----------


## Eduardo Morais

> 2000????!!!! Acho que o teu amigo pode pedir uma Indemnização, isso foi um "roubo".
> 
> 
> Nuno


Além do equipamento que descrevi no setup incluia tb um armário mas tb acho que foi bem roubado.

----------


## Paulo Sousa

> Boas,
> Aí está 1ª duvida, realmente o que eu gostava de fazer éra mesmo um aqua de recife, mas não sei se é o mais aconselhado para este tamanho de aquario e para o equipamento que possuo. como já disse noutro post este aquario foi-me dado por um amigo meu que o adquiriu com o objectivo de fazer uma aqua de recife ( e foi assim que ele foi vendido a cerca de 2000) depois de ter o ter montado foi a outras lojas e como ouviu tanta opiniao diferente (uns diziam que dava como estava, outros tentavam vender mais tralha) acabou por desistir. Então resolvi tentar a minha sorte mas parece que tb estou em maré de azar, principalmente para a carteira, pois já tou farto de gastar  e os resultados são o que todos estão a ver.
> 
> Cumps,



Olà
Não sei o que queres mais que a gente te diga?
Mais que o que te dissemos pêlo momento não se pode.
Só se queres que venhamos nós mudar isso :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Jà te dissemos para começares de novo.
Para meteres 30 a 40 kg de rocha viva.
etc...etc...etc...
Agora so tu é que podes fazer alguma coisa.

Eu no teu lugar faria:
Comprava 30 a 40kg de rocha viva.
1 Hqi de 250w ou então uma calha T5.
O escumador não o conheço para te dizer se é bom ou não.
A única coisa que ouvi dizer é que é  bom para 200l mas não mais.
Metia umas bombas de circulação mais potentes.

Primeiro:
Metes o sal a 1023.
Deixas uma semana só com o sal, aquecedor,bombas de circulação.
2:
Metes 30 a 40 kg de rocha viva, ligas o escumador,aquacedor bombas de circulação.
Passado um mês ou dois limpas o fundo do aquario e metes a areia.

Mas entretanto vais fazendo umas tpa's .Que assim não precisas meter kalk,strontium,iode nas primeiras semanas as simples tpa's é suficiente.
fazes umas tpa's todas as duas semanas.

Deixas estar até que os nitritos e fosfatos estejam a zero, os nitratos o mais baixo possivel, e metes a equipa de limpeza: ermitas,ofiuras,caracóis,etc....

Deixas o aquario assim com a equipa de limpeza uns dois três meses (eu fas 5 meses agora só com a equipa de limpeza e corais)

A seguir começas a meter os corais.

E vais metendo ãos poucos os peixes mas não é um peixe todas as semanas.

A meu vêr um peixe todas as 2 a 3 semanas vai bem a não sêr que seja um cardume, o que no teu aquario duvido.
Ou um casal.

Espero que te ajude.
A outros que te vão dar outras ideias.
Claro tudo o que escrevi é simplesmente opinião minha.
Mas é uma boa solução a meu vêr

----------


## Eduardo Morais

> Olà
> Não sei o que queres mais que a gente te diga?
> Mais que o que te dissemos pêlo momento não se pode.
> Só se queres que venhamos nós mudar isso   
> 
> Jà te dissemos para começares de novo.
> Para meteres 30 a 40 kg de rocha viva.
> etc...etc...etc...
> Agora so tu é que podes fazer alguma coisa.
> ...


Boas,
Paulo, tenho uma dúvida em relação às calhas T5 é que pelas fotografias que vi deste género de calhas a minha é idêntica ao modelo Tiger que está em http://www.seahorseshop.com/store/in...?cPath=188_201, a unica diferênça é que a minha calha tem um aplique para 2 pequenas tampas que se removem muito facilmente  e que actualmente já não estão em utilização, dái dar a entender nas fotografias que é uma tampa com as dimensões do aquario. A minha dúvida é se mesmo assim as T5 alguma coisa especifica - tipo de electronica . ou se o seu nome só  é derivado do seu formato.

Cumps,

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

> ...as T5 alguma coisa especifica - tipo de electronica . ou se o seu nome só  é derivado do seu formato.
> 
> Cumps,


Eduardo,

T5 tem a ver com o diametro da lampada, mas atenção que estas só funcionam com balastros electronicos.


Nuno

----------


## Eduardo Morais

Ok já tou a perceber mais kk coisa  :yb677:  .
Sendo assim, alguém está interessado nos bichanos que lá tenho, pois acho pouco provavel que mos aceitem de volta e tb não estou muito interessado em lá voltar. 
Entretanto queria ferzer umas perguntitas,

o Gil Miguel a certa altura disse:

Podes vende-lo ou utiliza-lo para colocar carvão activo ou resinas anti fosfatos (sem qualquer tipo de filtração mecanica - Esponjas, ceramicas, bioball´s, lã de vidro etc.).


não é necessário fazer filtragens ? basta o carvão?

em relação à areia que tenho, posso reutilizá-la ou lixo com ela?

a rm não aproveito a que lá tenho ou posso colocá-la juntamente com a rv?

Na zona centro algum *BOM* fornecedor para a rv?

quais as lâmpadas que devo colocar nas T5

e por ultimo queria uma opinião acerca destas bombas que encontrei
http://www.seahorseshop.com/store/pr...roducts_id=825

obrigado a todos pela paciência, eu sei que não é fácil mas espero daki a algum tempo poder fazer a outros o mesmo que voçês estão a fazer por mim  :SbOk:  

cumps,

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas





> o Gil Miguel a certa altura disse:
> Podes vende-lo ou utiliza-lo para colocar carvão activo ou resinas anti fosfatos (sem qualquer tipo de filtração mecanica - Esponjas, ceramicas, bioball´s, lã de vidro etc.).
> não é necessário fazer filtragens ? basta o carvão?


Não é necessário qualquer tipo de filtragem, o escumador e a rocha viva fazem toda a filtração necessária. A filtração mecanica irá  ser feita com o filtro externo sem necessitares de massas filtrantes. Colocas lá carvão activo e no fundo vão-se depositando tudo o que seja sedimentos. Neste caso é só abrires o filtro de vez em quando e limpar. Normalmente utiliza-se a sump para o depósito de sedimentos, mas assim podes aproveitar o filtro.




> em relação à areia que tenho, posso reutilizá-la ou lixo com ela?


Podes reutiliza-la senão fôr aquele areão muito grosso, nesse caso ou colocas uma camada fina do mesmo e vais aspirando, o que ainda dá trabalho.
Mais vale optar por areia mais fina.




> a rm não aproveito a que lá tenho ou posso colocá-la juntamente com a rv?


Coloca uma fotografia com algum detalhe para vêrmos o tipo de rocha.




> Na zona centro algum *BOM* fornecedor para a rv?


No centro não conheço nenhuma.




> quais as lâmpadas que devo colocar nas T5


As T5 são as próprias lampadas, são lampadas fluorescentes mas de diametro mais reduzido que as lampadas fluorescentes normais, funcionam com balastro electronico e encaixes próprios e não necessitam de arrancadores.
Convem tambem utilizar reflectores apropriados.




> e por ultimo queria uma opinião acerca destas bombas que encontrei
> http://www.seahorseshop.com/store/pr...roducts_id=825


Senão te preocupares muito com o consumo energético é uma boa escolha.




> obrigado a todos pela paciência, eu sei que não é fácil mas espero daki a algum tempo poder fazer a outros o mesmo que voçês estão a fazer por mim


Dispõe sempre

Abraço

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> obrigado a todos pela paciência, eu sei que não é fácil mas espero daki a algum tempo poder fazer a outros o mesmo que voçês estão a fazer por mim  
> 
> cumps,


esta tua frase simboliza pra mim o que há de mais bonito na aquarofilia,a vontade de aprender,pra no futuro poder ensinar...exelente atitude. :Palmas:  

quanto á montagem,segue os conselhos que o pessoal te está a dar,que são bons.
tens é que ser muito paciente pois como já deves ter percebido um aqua de recife não é algo "plug & play",por muito dinheiro que haja para equipamento e produtos uma coisa feita á pressa nunca vai resultar,lembra-te que a natureza levou milhões de anos a criar os recifes que hoje existem,se tiveres que esperar 5 ou 6 meses vais ver que valeu a pena,imagina a cara do teu amigo quando vir que conseguiste ter sucesso... :Wink:  
grande abraço Edu.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Então cá vai o setup completo do aqua.
> 
> Aqua de 200L
> Filtro Fluval 404
> Powerhead 802 + 201
> Escumador Prizm Red Sea
> Climatização - termostato Jager 200w - 300L a 400L
> Iliminação - 2X aquastar F25W/30/174-tb 10000K
> Areia -15 kgs de areia de coral
> ...


Olá Eduardo  :Olá:  

Se não ha erro no termos RM (rocha morta), o aquario da maneira como está montado funciona.

Penso que é importante saber reconhecer as limitações deste sistema, que não possui uma boa fase de desnitrificação. Nestas circustâncias, a probabilidade de colonização de vida no substrato e na rocha, seriam exclusivamente os que fossem transportados pelas pequenas pedras onde vêm fixos os corais. 

Sem filtragens mecanicas e com trocas de aguas regulares funciona.

Trata-se de um modo de funcionamento estéril onde não pode haver grande biodiversidade, mas onde os peixes sobrevivem.

----------


## Paulo Sousa

> Ok já tou a perceber mais kk coisa  .
> Sendo assim, alguém está interessado nos bichanos que lá tenho, pois acho pouco provavel que mos aceitem de volta e tb não estou muito interessado em lá voltar. 
> Entretanto queria ferzer umas perguntitas,
> 
> o Gil Miguel a certa altura disse:
> 
> Podes vende-lo ou utiliza-lo para colocar carvão activo ou resinas anti fosfatos (sem qualquer tipo de filtração mecanica - Esponjas, ceramicas, bioball´s, lã de vidro etc.).
> 
> 
> ...


Boa noite,bom dia,boa tarde.

Sobre o filtro metes só o carvão là dentro e mais nada mas não te esqueças de o limpar no minimo duas veses por mês, mas eu o concelho que te dou é limpares todas as semanas.

A rm se tens a certeza que é mesmo morta deita fora.

A areia também te aconselho da areia fina, se conseguires arranjar areia viva (aragalive) era impecavél.
Mas não a deves meter logo vai com calma.

Sobre as bombas não as conheço não te posso aconselhar.

Mas continua assim que vais no bom caminho  :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## João Magano

> A rm se tens a certeza que é mesmo morta deita fora.


Se o Eduardo tiver a certeza que é RM, não vejo razão para a deitar fora, antes pelo contrário.
Eduardo, RM boa normalmente ou é RV morta ou alguns tipos de "rocha fabricada" (ex: reefkeramic), é isso que tens ?

----------


## Eduardo Morais

> Se o Eduardo tiver a certeza que é RM, não vejo razão para a deitar fora, antes pelo contrário.
> Eduardo, RM boa normalmente ou é RV morta ou alguns tipos de "rocha fabricada" (ex: reefkeramic), é isso que tens ?


A rocha que tenho dá-me ideia que é fabricada, aquilo compra-se numas caixas de 1 kg e penso que se chama Rocha Puzzle devida á facilidade de encaixar as pedras umas nas outras e é de origem vulcânica.

----------


## Paulo Sousa

> A rocha que tenho dá-me ideia que é fabricada, aquilo compra-se numas caixas de 1 kg e penso que se chama Rocha Puzzle devida á facilidade de encaixar as pedras umas nas outras e é de origem vulcânica.


Se fôr dessa podes guarda-la.
Eu dizia para deitares fora se fosse daquela pedra mesmo pedra que para nada serve mas se fôr Rocha Puzzle guarda e metes no minimo 20 a 30 kg de pedra viva.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Essa rocha vulcanica pode ser mesmo prejudicial! Não a aproveites.
Compra Rocha Morta Natural. Na aquaristik.com sai com portes a 5 euros o Kilo e podes escolher vários tipos e formas de rocha (Reef branches, reef plates, reef bizarre rock, etc etc.)

----------


## Paulo Sousa

Mas normalmente a rocha puzzle não é d'origem vulcanica pois não?
Ou estou a confundir com outra pedra:

----------


## Filipe Simões

Deculpa lá Gil, mas dá para dar esse endereço de onde se compram as tais pedras completo, é que eu nao percebo puto de alemão e ando ali aos papeis... ehehehhe

----------


## António Paes

Na Aquaristic.net podes por tudo em inglês ( ou quase tudo )

As rochas:

http://www.aquaristic.net/shop/shop....e7cd9.86227761

António

----------


## Filipe Simões

Daquela primeira pagina dava-me um erro na loja, não conseguia entrar... e agora observando bem, o Gil escreveu aquaristik e tu António aquaristic... talvez o problema fosse esse...

Mil obrigados de qualquer forma.

----------


## Gil Miguel

o Antonio tem razao  :Smile:  a com k é outra loja completamente diferente  :Smile:

----------


## João Duarte

Boas Eduardo,

Quanto à rocha concordo com o gil que se for de origem vulcanica não a deves aproveitar, como já aqui foi discutido no forum. Acho também que não existe necessidade de fazer testes nesta altura porque os valores que te irá dar são sempre fora dos "limites" normais para a sustentação da maioria dos animais que desejas colocar. Quanto ao kal, tb acho que não é necessario para já, eu compraria rocha viva e morta, deixava o aquario fazer o seu processo de ciclagem com as luzes desligadas, durante esse tempo escolheria a iluminação que se adequasse ao tipo de sistema que desejaria ter. 
Quanto ao areão depende do tipo de sistema que desejas fazer dsb, jaubert, etc.
Quanto às bombas de circulação creio que deverias comprar poucas mas boas, além de ficar inestetico no aquario muitas bombas, os consumos tb podem aumentar mas sem que com isso tenhas uma circulação adequada.
Acho que era importante que lesses o faq's do forum como já muita gente aconselhou e como o juca disse não tens neste momento nao tens  nada com que se possa fazer a disnitrificação. Por vezes é complicado decidir a melhor opção a tomar, cada pessoa dá a sua opinião consoante a experiencia que tiveram, sendo que, na maioria tiveram sucesso, creio que a unica que realmente é unanime é a paciencia. Por isso terás de ser tu a escolher o sistema que te convem mais.
Como deve ter visto também sou de Coimbra caso necessites não hesites e contactar-me, para dentro da minha pouca experiencia dar-te umas dicas.

abraço

----------


## Eduardo Morais

Bom dia,
 Em relação á rocha o aspecto é muito parecido com rocha vulcânica e quando a comprei tb foi isso que me disseram, mas para tirar as duvidas aqui vai o link das ditas caixas se alguém as conhecer que opine please...
http://www.aquaristic.net/shop/shop....zzle-Ceramics/

cumps,

----------


## João M Monteiro

Parece-me um tipo de reef keramic.
Na própria designação do site, é aconselhada para água salgada

----------


## Eduardo Morais

Boas,
depois de ter andado a pesquisar na net reparei na seguinte situação:
este escumador é igual ao meu mas com uma pequena diferênça


como se pode ver na imagem na ponta do tubo que puxa a àgua do aquario tem um copo com umas ranhuras que me dá a ideia que é para puxar a àgua da supreficie do aquario



mas o meu não tem este copo só tem o tubo interior que puxa a àgua a cerca de uns 4cm de profundidade e na net encontrei uns sites americanos que o vendem como um upgrade kit.
A pergunta é este copo é importante para o escumador ou o aquario pode viver sem ele?

cumps a todos,

----------


## Jorge Martins

> Boas,
> depois de ter andado a pesquisar na net reparei na seguinte situação:
> este escumador é igual ao meu mas com uma pequena diferênça
> 
> 
> como se pode ver na imagem na ponta do tubo que puxa a àgua do aquario tem um copo com umas ranhuras que me dá a ideia que é para puxar a àgua da supreficie do aquario
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas Eduardo,

O escumador que tu tens era igual a um que tambem já tive, o copo serve unicamente para fazer com qua a entrada de água para o escumador seja feita pela superfície, retirando deste modo a camada oleosa que se cria à superfície.

Nunca comprei este upgrade é a única diferença entre o PRIZM e o PRIZM DELUXE, a mim pediram-me 70 € pelo copo,  :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:   é lógico que os 70 € foram mas foi para uns copos diferentes :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :Whistle:  

O meu aquário viveu sempre sem ele durante 6 meses, penso que não há problema em não se utilizar, se fosse imprescindível para o bom funcionamento o fabricante incluia-o de origem, não achas :SbQuestion2:

----------


## João Magano

Esse copo é muito util, faz com que a agua aspirada para dentro do escumador seja água da superficie, que é onde haverá maior concentração de "sujidade" (proteínas), logo tornará mais eficiente a acção do escumador, além disso, ou talvez mais correctamente por essa mesma razão, elimina a pelicula que se costuma formar à superficie da agua, pelicula essa que prejudica as trocas gasosas e a penetração de luz.

Esse copo é portanto uma grande ajuda, mas não é obrigatório.

----------


## Eduardo Morais

Ok, já percebi o objectivo do dito copo, mas 70 realmete dá para uma grande quantidade de outros tipos de copos :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :HaEbouriffe:  
mas tb não deve ser muito difiçil de fazer um, portanto vou-me debruçar sobre o assunto acompanhado de outros copos :SbBiere5:   e vou tentar fazer um... :HaEbouriffe:  

cumps,

----------


## Jorge Martins

> Ok, já percebi o objectivo do dito copo, mas 70 realmete dá para uma grande quantidade de outros tipos de copos   
> mas tb não deve ser muito difiçil de fazer um, portanto vou-me debruçar sobre o assunto acompanhado de outros copos  e vou tentar fazer um... 
> 
> cumps,


Eduardo, 

Eu só não construí um porque entretanto comprei outro escumador, que coloquei na sump, tendo uma Overflow box  para alimentar a sump esta faz esse trabalho, recolhe a água à superfície.

Bons DIY

----------


## Eduardo Morais

Após as  recomendações do pessoal do fórum e umas valentes horas  de leitura (a ultima parecida foi com O Senhor dos Anéis :SbSourire2:  ) voltei à estaca zero.
Os peixinhos mudaram de casa, a areia para o substato está em processo de lavagem, estou à procura de uma overflow, aguardo pela sump do João Duarte e por uns kilitos de RV e só falta convencer uns pescadores da Figueira da foz a trazerem uns barris de água de alto mar para as tpa´s quando o mar estiver mais calmo. vamos lá ver como a coisa corre desta vêz.

cumps a todos,

----------


## João M Monteiro

Excelente, Eduardo.

Às vezes, nada melhor que um "reboot", como nos computadores

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Bom dia,
>  Em relação á rocha o aspecto é muito parecido com rocha vulcânica e quando a comprei tb foi isso que me disseram, mas para tirar as duvidas aqui vai o link das ditas caixas se alguém as conhecer que opine please...
> http://www.aquaristic.net/shop/shop....zzle-Ceramics/


Essa rocha é igual à que tenho como base no meu aquário. Na altura, há mais de 6 anos não havia ainda muita escolha na rocha sintética. A verdade é que agora não se nora qual a Rv e qual a Rocha Morta, pelo que acho que é uma excelente opção, principalmente pela sua porosidade.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------

